# new GTO owner's husband



## Squidward (Nov 21, 2005)

Just picked up an '05 impulse blue/blue leather GTO with the 6 speed on Monday....wow, what a car! Believe it or not, it was my wife that really pushed to make it happen, she'd been driving a perfectly good (and boring) '04 Honda Accord for about a year, when she announced a couple of weeks ago that it's just too boring, and she wanted something a little more exciting, with 2 doors, but a decent sized back seat. I think her words were something along the lines of "driving the Accord is about exciting as operating the toaster" 

Well, I didn't need to be told twice on that one, I've wanted something with a little more attitude for a while, so after doing some research and some shopping around, we pulled the trigger on Monday. I've got to say I was surprised (and pleased) when she insisted on the 6 speed, the grin on her face on that test drive was priceless! The fact that she picked my favorite color/interior combination was just icing on the cake.

Anyway, just wanted to say hey, I'm looking forward to participating in the forums and maybe meeting some of you, maybe she'll even let me take it to the Pavilions one of these weekends!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

where ya located......


----------



## Squidward (Nov 21, 2005)

Sunny Phoenix, Az. 78 degrees today.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Excellent! Another AZ GTO owner! Welcome!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I originally bought the car for me. In the last 6 months I have put 200 of the 1700 miles on my car. My wife LOVES taking it out when she has anyone from her work riding with her. Keep in mind she drives a Yukon Denali, so its not like the drives a beater.


----------



## itsjoelr (Nov 23, 2005)

I bought an '06 Denali for my wife 2 weeks ago. While playing the numbers game at the dealership, she started to ask me questions about the GTO sitting there in the show room. She insisted I take it for a test drive. I initially said no. I was too happy with my '04 F-150. To make a long story short..... 

I no longer drive a truck. I've had my GOAT for 2 weeks now and I couldn't be happier. WOW, it's fast.

Anyways, this is my first post on the site and I look forward to reading/sharing stories with everyone.

Happy Thanksgiving.......


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

HOLY SHICKIES !!! A woodbridge resident !!!!!!!!!

Hey, wanna buy a shirt? You can be the first to comment on it !!!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> HOLY SHICKIES !!! A woodbridge resident !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey, wanna buy a shirt? You can be the first to comment on it !!!



sputters.....


you said shickies!!!! LOL!!!!!

Yeah it is amazing the apppeal this car has to the wives of GTO fans. I have had many a wife talk a husband into a car that he really did not want to get.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

itsjoelr said:


> I bought an '06 Denali for my wife 2 weeks ago. While playing the numbers game at the dealership, she started to ask me questions about the GTO sitting there in the show room. She insisted I take it for a test drive. I initially said no. I was too happy with my '04 F-150. To make a long story short.....
> 
> I no longer drive a truck. I've had my GOAT for 2 weeks now and I couldn't be happier. WOW, it's fast.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the two new cars. I have almost the same thing in my driveway. Very good vehicles.


----------



## itsjoelr (Nov 23, 2005)

big_mike said:


> HOLY SHICKIES !!! A woodbridge resident !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey, wanna buy a shirt? You can be the first to comment on it !!!


Sure....

How do they look and how much should I plan to spend on my first piece of GTO gear?


----------



## itsjoelr (Nov 23, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Congratulations on the two new cars. I have almost the same thing in my driveway. Very good vehicles.



We traded an '04 Expedition for the '06 Denali. What a difference!!!

I gave up my truck for the GTO and then with my tail between my legs, went back to the dealer and bought the Expedition back when I realized I couldn't drive the "goat" 12 months a year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

itsjoelr said:


> Sure....
> 
> How do they look and how much should I plan to spend on my first piece of GTO gear?


I am going on saturday to get them printed up on black polo shirts. Asking price is $15 a pop.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

itsjoelr said:


> We traded an '04 Expedition for the '06 Denali. What a difference!!!
> 
> I gave up my truck for the GTO and then with my tail between my legs, went back to the dealer and bought the Expedition back when I realized I couldn't drive the "goat" 12 months a year.




yeah I can see something like that up North. I absolutely love showing soemone a Denali when they pull up in a Expidition. It is so hard to compare the two cars.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

I personally think a Denali is a GREAT truck, even better than the Escalade.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

They are rarer than the escelade down here. Down here everyone and their dog has an escelade. 


I like our grill allot better than pretty much any other truck on the road. New 07's are gonna be freak'n sweet. Only 2 more months and I can order me one. WHOO HOO. 375hp in an AWD 6 speed automatic. HEHEHE


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

dont forget the steering wheel paddle controls !!!


----------



## Squidward (Nov 21, 2005)

Believe me, she didn't have to twist my arm much at all!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

It won't be paddles. It will be like the 06 Duramax. I personally think it looks cheap the way that they did that. 

But what you get is
Remote Start
Power step bars
Back up camera(factory)
Voice activated Navigation
Power liftgate


So I can live with the cheap shifter to get all dat. I am in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

I have got to post up the pics when I get home.......


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Here is a breif description of the shifter. 

The six-speed automatic has a wide, 6.04:1 overall ratio – including two overdrive gears – that helps deliver an excellent balance of performance and fuel economy. Also, the 6L80 has a “tap up/tap down” capability that allows the driver to manually select upshifts and downshifts with a button on the column shifter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

column shifter? oh yeah, THATS high tech! lol


----------

